# Bhangarh - The Most Haunted Place in India



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

So hav any of u guys been to this place?

Just read this.

Wat do u ppl make of this?read other articles bout this whihc said that ppl who hav stayed in this place overnight hav never returned back.

wud very much love to go to this place and spend a night over there (ofcourse not alone.i need a partner.)


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

well ,*hell*gate need not worry,others should


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^  so wont u go to that place if given the chance?i dont think u'll worry much urself..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

seriously ,I dont want to take a chance  if somehow I encountere  ,a ghost experience It must shake my innocent mind  anyone may become mad.*seriously*! so NO!


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm in. But like u need frens. Loads. If a ghost can kill one, it may very well kill two, so id go therd with a SWAT team for backup. 

Do any of u guys watch Ghost Hunters in star world. The ghosts there just haunt. And if something so dangerous was there, it would be very much a media spot. So this defenitely is bluff.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^  then why wud ASI put a warning there bout not staying in Bhangarh b4 sunrise or after sunset.

also wat gave u the though the if ghosts really LIVE there then a SWAT team will be able to save u?i mean bullets and grandes wont affect spirits,will they?

when is Ghost Hunters aired on STAR World?


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

^ man, they say so that ghosts are like this n like that. No evidence. What better option u have than takin a SWAT team? U would not feel comfortable taking a tantrick wid u. who himself luks like a ghost. Lolz

gh airs every wednesday @ 9 pm. Trust me, watch that n ull laugh at such claims.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

i myself dont believe in ghosts.so i just want to get some 1st hand experience from this place.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 14, 2008)

hellgate if u r going there . take demon also . i am ready . just tell the meeting point of ours and the nearest airport of that place . we will stay there atleast 2 days and 3 nights .

dont worry .
I am demon
You are hell .
and praka123 will also come .
we all should take some entertainment stuff also . like iPods etc.

alsodont forget to take a good Xeon Flash , and 3LEDs camera . i dont want to forget the movement . and we will post them here also .


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

mazaak chod bhailog!  this seems really a weird place.I dont have the courage to stay there!
see one comment.its upto you to believe or not 


> i have visited their once and certainly no planning to go again their. we were 5 friends in commander it was 10 pm we just wanted to chill out so we went their as soon as we entered in that area the headlight automaticallly off after 2k.m inside we stoped the jeep it was full of moon light we were just singing and playing guitar and taking beer after an hour we all listened baby cry slowly slowly it converted into more than 9 ,10 bay crying together we all were treambling with fear than we felt like a invisible women was whispering in our year and like she was just about to put her hand on our shoulder but when we turned back we found their was no one it was happening again and again with all of us than suddenlly we heard a voice like so many people are comming towards us their footvoice was coming we start a jeep and move towards jaipur it was so hrreble and scary the movment we came outh from that boundary the head light of jeep automatically on . me and my all friend become seek after this incident and it took 2month to recover from that condition ….. *so its my request to all of u plz dont go their.*


*www.limitthesky.com/?p=91


----------



## max_demon (Jun 14, 2008)

this increased my curiousity . i m ready to go there , but not alne ( i have s*itty camera )

ayone else intrested in going?

I will get exellent blog material and nice post @ digit . 

what say guys . rajasthan isnt too far .


----------



## xbonez (Jun 14, 2008)

i don't beleive in ghosts...and will not do so until i have first hand experience


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ thats what most do..but some people always have a suspicion,lthouh they dont actually believe

^^ thats what most do..but some people always have a suspicion,lthouh they dont actually believe...

and @ praka123.. Seriously, i could frame a better story than that.. 


@max_demon.. dont make excuses, u r afraid to go alone, let alone the camera.. hehe


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

creepy...


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

the site on the 1st post, nothing suspicious is there... light impressions on camera and camera angle is all.... useless crap....


----------



## max_demon (Jun 14, 2008)

[I'm Max Demon's Brother Posting here] I FEAR GHOST ALOT !!! .. wen m @ home i think no ghost here so i say "bhoot se kuchh darr nahi lagta" but wen i hear or see it .. MEREKO BAHUT DARR LAGNE LAGTA HAI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... but i get excited very soon wen i came 2 knw digit members r going 2 dis place ... take all ppl of dis world in that kila .. now the ghost can't evn touch them as there will b no place 2 stand also  ... now tell me wen  2 go ............



xbonez said:


> i don't beleive in ghosts...and will not do so until i have first hand experience


intrested in going there?


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

^^lol...teh brother


----------



## Who (Jun 14, 2008)

Those Orbs thingy , are dust or so i am not sure but it has been explained in ghost hunter & other shows so nothing ghostly here , anyway many ghost hunting shows like star news , Aaj Tek have already been to this  Bhangarh & spend the night there & found nothing , i guess ghosts are in our mind.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 14, 2008)

LMAO hauntings, I'm in! Pack in your beers and let's hit it as the official tour for ThinkDigit*

*Contributions strictly required
*Bring in your own pacemakers
*Watch your backs


----------



## Who (Jun 14, 2008)

I am with you , i have still have like 85-90 days before my college starts.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

smit said:


> Those Orbs thingy , are dust or so i am not sure but it has been explained in ghost hunter & other shows so nothing ghostly here , anyway many ghost hunting shows like star news , Aaj Tek have already been to this  Bhangarh & spend the night there & found nothing , i guess ghosts are in our mind.


reality shows sucks, most of them (not so real as u think) 

better checkout yourself if u have time and resource


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

^ U forgot 1 thing, a SWAT team!!

edit: meant for hitboxx


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

smit said:


> many ghost hunting shows like star news , Aaj Tek have already been to this Bhangarh & spend the night there & found nothing


 
most of those shhotings r done in other similar looking locations or in sets.so if u wanna know then just go there and xperience it urselves.

i think i'll go there maybe sometimes 2wards the end of this month.the main prob will be xplaining to my mom & dad as to why i'm going to Rajasthan from WB all of a sudden.

any members from Rajasthan?wat do u guys hafta say?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

*gary4gar* is from jaipur


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2008)

These Bhangarh stories are also used by Shhhhh............phir koi hai.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

maybe he has visited that place...

also i see that a lot of guys r interested in going to that place.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2008)

I too am!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think we need some atheists who will like to go there to learn something  where is legolas,naveen_reloaded    J/King


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

@hellgate. Where in wb?
I also wanted but too far.

News media show crap.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

then common lets go there to that place with our lappies loaded with CS and other multiplayer games and loads of beer and rock that place.everybody will be so engrossed in gaming that ghots wont even dare come there.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 14, 2008)

so who who are going ? , anyone has an extra lappy? or some umd's??


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

hmm...you ppl kids?I dont think your parents will allow you to travel to a unknown state?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ 
Mine surely won't!


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> hmm...you ppl kids?I dont think your parents will allow you to travel to a unknown state?


 
wudnt hav been a prob when i was doin my B.Tech.2 weeks absence wudnt hav been noticed.

after I join a job it wont be a prob again.though it wudnt take take much to convince my parents even if i go directly from home.


----------



## Who (Jun 14, 2008)

We are not kids ( i mean common i am in college, say boys atleast) , also i live in gujarat near rajesthan so its looking like a good trip but IF we are really going first we should make list who is going , when we meet etc stuff a trip without planning will be no fun.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

also it wud be suicidal to go to Rajasthan in this hot weather.sud go there when the monsoons start.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

smit said:


> We are not kids ( i mean common i am in college, say boys atleast) , also i live in gujarat near rajesthan so its looking like a good trip but IF we are really going first we should make list who is going , when we meet etc stuff a trip without planning will be no fun.


oh!sorry for that!I counted a 13yr old too 


anyways ,do call the Atheist ppl here in this forum!


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 14, 2008)

You got a problem with atheism or something? Or you're one of those godly idiots who think those who don't believe in god will go to hell? I say BS.

Bring your god here and then let's talk.

Don't go offtopic!


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

^ not quite offtopic. This is chit-chat and slightest relevance should do.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Yeah I meant don't bring the god vs non-god topic here


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

Phew. N i thought u gonna ban me for that. Lolz


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^  no banning from now on if u break forum rules.
only punishment is that u'll hafta spend a night at Bhangarh alone (or maybe with ur gf).


----------



## Who (Jun 14, 2008)

if we are really going start a thread & add names of people who REALLY want to go , we should go there in about 20-25 days.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

I am an Atheist and hence I have no issues against going there... wait a sec, if ppl DO disappear, there must be OTHER reasons. I suppose a little ammunation and Martial Arts training will go a LONG WAY.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

With gf okay... means as long as we are in a compromising position, we stay alive.  Ghost dont intevene privacy, do they?


----------



## hellgate (Jun 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> wait a sec, if ppl DO disappear, there must be OTHER reasons. I suppose a little ammunation and Martial Arts training will go a LONG WAY.


 
how bout a couple of Desert Eagles with 100 rounds ammo each???
or maybe M16s with grnade launcher as attachments?

jokes apart i think ammo wud only save us from any wild animals or robbers may be.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

hellgate said:


> how bout a couple of Desert Eagles with 100 rounds ammo each???
> or maybe M16s with grnade launcher as attachments?
> 
> jokes apart i think ammo wud only save us from any wild animals or robbers may be.


I KNOW the cause is wild animals and/or robbers.
Ever heard of Chupacapra ? Its an alien(or unknown) speices spotted in many places around the earth sometimes even on camera. it sucks human blood.

This could be a creature like that.

Good body training is always helpful to dodge anything and/or act the right way when the time comes.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 15, 2008)

but the peob is who wud supply us with the ammo.it aint available as free download thru torrent or RS.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

hellgate said:


> but the peob is who wud supply us with the ammo.it aint available as free download thru torrent or RS.


Forget Ammo.
Think Physical Attacks.
I am good at taking hits(I can last much longer than the average guy) but I am too slow a hitter due to my slightly heavy physiqe(forget spelling it). So I mostly rely on getting at the right spots. This works on humans well, but I am not sure of unknown animals.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 15, 2008)

i dont think u'll get Chupacabra out there in Bhangarh.they r only seen in the Americas.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

hellgate said:


> i dont think u'll get Chupacabra out there in Bhangarh.they r only seen in the Americas.


I mean a similar animal.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2008)

Count me in. And do bring some hot chicks and Red bulls too.


----------



## Who (Jun 15, 2008)

All right no we are getting some where already 4 people (counting me) , if we get some more this could be the experince of the life time.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 15, 2008)

me atheist and i m not kid . i am 16 years old .
i am also going . this was my keen desire from my childhood .

any chicks in forum?


also for how many days we r going there?


----------



## hellgate (Jun 15, 2008)

if we go there only 4 visiting Bhangarh then max 2-3days,else maybe a week.

@max_demon  wud ur parents allow u to go to Bhangarh.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2008)

why do u people think abt physical defense only ?

There are many things that can harm you without even touching you


----------



## max_demon (Jun 15, 2008)

hellgate said:


> @max_demon  wud ur parents allow u to go to Bhangarh.



95%
they know i am adventerous .


----------



## Voldy (Jun 15, 2008)

hmmmm. Iam in.. coz i have a exam there in Jaipur on 22th of june so if anyone wanna join me ..and if not them i will spent rest of my day sleeping in that "Ghost castle" will also take some prono's sh$t,a PS3+my pc(for me ) and some sas bahu serials for ghost hell there's only one thing that can annoyed any human life form on earth and it is Ekta kappors serials wtf...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 15, 2008)

Oy, haunted castles dont have DishTV or TataSky. Get real. And they dont have 3 phase electricity either...


----------



## hellgate (Jun 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> There are many things that can harm you without even touching you


 
so wat r those things????


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2008)

hmm...so you ppl are going?  !ask others who dont believe in evil powers and/or atheist too to prove the point 

My que is ,what if you really got experienced something weird there that can make you mad?


----------



## Ecko (Jun 15, 2008)

Bull$hit Crap & Piece Of news 
We'll the more you get in such things the more difficult it is to come out


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

praka123 said:


> hmm...so you ppl are going?  !ask others who dont believe in evil powers and/or atheist too to prove the point
> 
> My que is ,what if you really got experienced something weird there that can make you mad?


how ever wierd my experience is, I can never become mad.

#1. I fell into a man hole and all I was worried about were my torn pants revealing my undies.

#2. I was dragged around by a horse with a single leg attached to its saddle, with me on my back, on a mountain in Phelgam in Kashmir. I was only thinking whose dreams should I visit first after dying.

#3. I had an accident where a pull cart loaded with wooden logs fell on me. I jumped off my bicycle, but since I wasn't fast enough, the lower part of my body was buried in logs. I hardly felt anything.

#4. I was knocked off the road by a bike when I was walking in Hydrabad with my dad. My dad fell on me, and I hit the ground on my head. I was joking with my dad about the look on his face when he was falling on me five minutes after the accident.


Since I am so used to death encounters, at this tender age, I don't give a **** about this stuff.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2008)

^^u were lucky that u were spared of the second death blow in each case


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2008)

In that case ,I am lucky enough to save myself from a accident back in 2001 ,when I was speeding with my RX-100 to end with a face-to-face direct collision with a Jeep.lucky me!that I escaped without any serious side-effects  and I believe it is *GOD* who saved me! 

many such incidence.each time I believe someone protected me  .Atheists too I heard calling "Daivame","Bhagwane" etc? when in misery. why?  habits?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^u were lucky that u were spared of the second death blow in each case


and because of my presence of mind.

I was 8 when the wood fell on me, but I had the sense to jump immidiately.

The horse was pulling me around, but I ensured that I kept my head above the ground.

When the bike hit, I conciously fell in the right direction so that I may not get severely hurt.

The manhole had some places to hold on to, and I used them. But it was stuffed with insects. I still feel disgusated.


praka123 said:


> In that case ,I am lucky enough to save myself from a accident back in 2001 ,when I was speeding with my RX-100 to end with a face-to-face direct collision with a Jeep.lucky me!that I escaped without any serious side-effects  and I believe it is *GOD* who saved me!
> 
> many such incidence.each time I believe someone protected me  .Atheists too I heard calling "Daivame","Bhagwane" etc? when in misery. why?  habits?


well, you beleive in god as a human like figure.

but some of us atheists prefer to consider god as the force behind the big bang, the thing that caused everthing, the dark energy. NOT AT ALL interacting with humans.

Thats because somethings make no sense when accepted blindly.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2008)

@gowtham:I hope you understand a li'l malayalam? Atheism was in the peeks during 1960's ,70's and 80's in Kerala may be due to communist influence. they were called "Yukhtivaadi-kal".after that Atheism lost its appeal so bad,now no one dare to care for this crap!.

I remember back in my childhood days, Yukthivaadi people coming in 10s and 20s gangs to "evangelize" the people  

Now it is so old fashion you know  

..that many of the ex-atheists are members of mata amrita and turned themselves into "Atmeeya-vadikal"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gowtham:I hope you understand a li'l malayalam? Atheism was in the peeks during 1960's ,70's and 80's in Kerala may be due to communist influence. they were called "Yukhtivaadi-kal".after that Atheism lost its appeal so bad,now no one dare to care for this crap!.


That atheism is different from "modern" stuff.

Today, its more about Skeptism and preference for logic and facts over legends and myths.

Today, atheism is different. Its about liberalism, not enforcing rules based on religion, prefering human values over godly texts, and not having issues with modern life vs classical culture. Atheism is about leading a happy life, and accepting only that which has been proved.

PS: Obviously I understand malayalam. Eventhough I was 3 when I moved out of kerala, I still follow malayalam decently.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Offtopic Sorry People! *

I will say ,most of the destruction of family concept and daddy(BTW,today is Father's day if you people care  ) the family head disappeared in West.I will say ,this is most prolly due to ppl who want to flee free leaving religion esp catholicism in west.add salt to the wounds ,feminists gender equality movement. 

the  "modern" atheism is in essence the same old atheism only.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah I remember today is Father's day

But didn't create a thread cuz last time for Mother's Day no one(only few) responded to my thread.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2008)

^Happy Fathers day dude. And to Din sir too.
BTW, me aint no Atheist. I am an Agnostic.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

Good luck for your trip. Let's see how many of you come back.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^  why u aint interested in going?


----------



## krazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ Oh I'll be going there alright, but not with you guys. I'll go there in advance, stay hidden and make sure to scare the $hit out of you guys. And you guys will think its the ghosts. Muhahahahaha. Oh wait. I shouldn't have said that. Damn!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, you can probably post videos of scaring them  

The Great Ghost of Digit Forum!


----------



## hellgate (Jun 17, 2008)

or maybe we'll post videos of 'krazzy' the ghost of Bhangarh.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 18, 2008)

so ,nobody is going ?


----------



## Who (Jun 18, 2008)

hellgate said:


> also it wud be suicidal to go to Rajasthan in this hot weather.sud go there when the monsoons start.



  no date in sight still , i am waiting guys, don't back down


----------



## hellgate (Jun 19, 2008)

i aint backing out.shall be going to Delhi by the 16th of next month.so shall go to Bhangarh by 20-25th of July only if i can get some partners.



ax3 said:


> kinda creepy place haa ........
> 
> seen it many times on tv ...... shhh series ..........


 
i dont think any shooting takes place at Bhangarh at night.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 13, 2009)

edit : nvm


----------



## blondie (Jul 13, 2009)

ffs nobody gives a **** about you or your brother get over yourself and stop digging old threads azzhole.

the dimwit young brains of this country ...


----------



## max_demon (Jul 13, 2009)

**** my bro posted that really


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Dar gaye saale...
Yahan Chhathi phulathe hai aur kehte hai hamhe dar nahin lagta par asliyat mein himmat nahi hai...


----------



## max_demon (Jul 15, 2009)

^^

Darr Sabko lagta hai
Par Dar Ke Aage Jeet Hai


----------

